
Passwords exposed in Click Frenzy security slip - shanmoorthy
http://www.zdnet.com/password-exposed-in-click-frenzy-security-slip-7000007707/
======
obviouslygreen
I assumed this was another Anonymous "lol we took ur stuff" thing until I
actually read the article... I don't know anything about the state of security
in Magento, which apparently has issues, but I do know that I spent four truly
miserable months working with it and quit a pretty good job after being put on
another Magento project and given no alternative.

The only potential saving grace might have been that, had they not put some
serious server power behind it, more than a dozen concurrent users would make
the site unusable anyway. When a project advocates clustering as a primary
method of scaling (this was an official recommendation that I can't find at
the moment), something is clearly wrong.

[edit] [http://www.magentocommerce.com/blog/comments/performance-
is-...](http://www.magentocommerce.com/blog/comments/performance-is-key-notes-
on-magentos-performance/)

It's an old post, but considering the Zend-taken-to-extremes nature of the
code base, I doubt the resource-intensive nature of the app has changed much.
[/edit]

